# A real update on Koda's progress



## Shortpig (Mar 16, 2011)

I am now very happy. He is progressing and she gets to see the real Koda.

Marie,

You can be proud of your boy again today. He was an absolute gentleman with George and has nice new feet to show for it. i had told George that he might be a little nervous since he was not sure that new people could be trusted. That said, I handed him off to George's wife and my friend, Sue and they went to work. I stood back and watched. Koda handed each foot to George and stood motionless for the whole trim. We all told him how wonderful he was and Sue put him up in his stall.

Yesterday when we worked in the pouring rain and mud, he drove all over the yard (the roundpen is unusable). There are six big barrels that i am going to use for a hazard. They are currently "parked" by the garage. They don't belong there and haven't been there before so are very suspicious. Took some doing, but we finally passed them quietly. After that we went and got the poles and drove all over with the poles dragging. I made sure to drive him across the sidewalk and through the gravel drive so as to make all the strange noise I could. I did tight turns and stops so as to have the poles touch him both sides. I think he is ready to try the cart as soon as the ground is ready to drive on. I am sure the Koda I'm now seeing is the one you know and love.

Dorothy

ps: I think he may have lost just a little weight...maybe...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 16, 2011)

WOOHOO, way to go Koda!




I guess blood will tell and he's showing his family relationship



.


----------



## susanne (Mar 16, 2011)

.



> I think he is ready to try the cart as soon as the ground is ready to drive on.


Guess that's as safe a comment as a NWer EVER made...

.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so happy to hear this about Koda. I knew if anyone could get this boy hitched it would be Dorothy. I just hope she has a cart with wide shafts. After all it will be up to him to show the little one due in May how to be a driving horse. Yes this is the Koda I know and love. He is such a gentle sweet little horse. Just like all his siblings and his Sire and Dam.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats guys! Can't wait to see him in action!


----------



## gimp (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got to get own there...but have no hip waders





Way to go, Koda


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't been around the forum long enough to know the back story but I'm so happy to hear that he's doing so well! Happy!!!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 18, 2011)

Knottymare he had a traumatic gelding procedure because they couldn't get him out. After that he didn't trust strangers. That made his training to drive tougher. Just last year his older sister was trained and did great. His brother who is owned by Erin of Moore Acres was trained this year and will be at the show in Longview this weekend. His name is Chip and he is an awesome driving horse.

I love driving the sire of these guys he takes care of me.

Kodas last sibling is due in May. We are very excited to have all these foals driving Ans doing what they are bred to do. I have had my stallion and two mares (full sisters) for 16 yrs.

You can see the whole family on my website. We will be at the show this weekend.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your compliments. You have no idea what this means to me.

Nancy we will have to set a date to meet still. We might both need hip waders in this weather. Its spring where's the sun?


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 18, 2011)

Shortpig said:


> Knottymare he had a traumatic gelding procedure because they couldn't get him out. After that he didn't trust strangers. That made his training to drive tougher. Just last year his older sister was trained and did great. His brother who is owned by Erin of Moore Acres was trained this year and will be at the show in Longview this weekend. His name is Chip and he is an awesome driving horse.
> 
> I love driving the sire of these guys he takes care of me.
> 
> ...


Very excited to meet you and of course, meet all your horses!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 18, 2011)

We aren't bringing any horses to the show. I believe my daughter will be showing the new foal next year. But can't wait to meet you.


----------

